# I want to build the Best system I can for under 1500 bux



## DarkOwnagePeace (Sep 7, 2008)

Can you guys help me I wana make the ultimate long term gamming desktop where I can play the best game on the highest setting with ridiculous fps. For under 1500 bux. I don't know where to start and if anyone could help me out that would be great thanks! Overclocking is certainly an option if it helps me out price wise.


----------



## DarkOwnagePeace (Sep 7, 2008)

Also I might do some video editing but this will mainly be for video games. What is the deal with raid? Should I do raid 0 etc? Not shure how that works and is it work it to like put 2 15,000 rpms in raid 0? Or what about the higher raids?

OKAY HERE IS MY PATHETIC ATTEMPT still missing lots of stuff because I have no idea...


Processor
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115036 
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115054 *my CHOICE
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115044 *wish


DVD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136147
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151155 *my CHOICE
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136137 *wish


Hard Drive
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822116059 *maybye, can I put 2 of these in raid 0 :] 
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152102 ??? these 2 maybye?
+
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136296 ??? these 2 maybye?

Graphics Card

Maybye one of these???? (or maybye should I get 2 in sli or crossfire not shure need help here)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&SpeTabStoreType=&Order=BESTMATCH&srchInDesc=


Ram/Memory
Okay im just putting ******** here need help i just want the best ram 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145212 ??? is it really that good?
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104058 ?maybye *alot cheaper?
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145179 ?maybye 
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220344

Monitor
I want a new tv lol what is a large format display lol? is that just like a tv with pc support 
gah this is so hard because I want a new awesom tv lol would a new awesome tv with pc support be sufficient 
need extreme help here I really want the ultimate monitor but I just want an excuse to get a new tv 

*Motherboard*
Wow i'm an idiot I don't know which one would be compatible with all the stuff I picked and which would be best long term?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&SpeTabStoreType=&Order=BESTMATCH&srchInDesc=

power supply usbs stuff like that I don't know :s

Did I mention my target goal was around 1500 bux :s

also quiet parts would be nice but with the speed i'm looking for I guess it don't really matter :s


----------



## breikn (Sep 13, 2008)

DarkOwnagePeace said:


> Also I might do some video editing but this will mainly be for video games. What is the deal with raid? Should I do raid 0 etc? Not shure how that works and is it work it to like put 2 15,000 rpms in raid 0? Or what about the higher raids?
> 
> OKAY HERE IS MY PATHETIC ATTEMPT still missing lots of stuff because I have no idea...
> 
> ...


I think you have to pick the Mobo first, and then stick stuff on  Unsure though, i'm a nub myself


----------



## DarkOwnagePeace (Sep 7, 2008)

Too bad the parts I did select I want!!! Unless theres something better. I just hope some kind hero will go through all my links and give me extensive instructions. Thanks!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Motherboard you don't want/need on board video on a gaming rig P5Q Pro> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131299

CPU go with the E8500 the E8600 is over priced at the moment.

Memory all you will need is DDR2-800 > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145194

I don't see a PSU listed > http://www.provantage.com/corsair-cmpsu-750tx~7CSMC05E.htm

Case? > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021&Tpk=antec 900 Skip the combo.

OS?

HD skip the Raid it's not worth the hassle for a nonserver application, if you want big > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148274
But I think I would go with a 250Gig for the OS and programs and a 500 or 750Gig for storage.

Any question just ask.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

breikn said:


> I think you have to pick the Mobo first, and then stick stuff on  Unsure though, i'm a nub myself


That is correct start with the MB then you make sure the CPU and Memory are compatible with it.


----------



## DarkOwnagePeace (Sep 7, 2008)

I did a quick math and my choice I did in my mind real quick came out to about 1050 without tax. *wallet crying* that's without the graphis card, or monitor, or OS. I was thinking, if I get vista 64 bit ultimate can I switch between 64 bit and 32 bit on startup? Also I don't want this to get hot at all especially if I want to overclock anything. Is this power supply okay? I want to get everything from neweggs just because I'm a pain in the *** so is this power supply okay?
Okay scratch all that lets make this simple this will help me decide my graphics card ounce and for all!!

2 of these babies in crossfire
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102759
OR
1 of these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102768

which one? I want to be alble to play all future games with settings all the way up in ridiculous and unnecessary resolutions while compiling an hd movie on the other half of the screen. I figure I could get a 2 gig and get another one in the future when I win the lottery  or would it just be better to get the 2 1 gigs in crossfire or is that even overkill? Any suggestions for just the graphics card would be great thanks.

Okay I KNOW I want these for shure so I can cross these off the list unless someone tricks me into something else...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151155
I only need 1 drive(i think :])

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115036
i'm getting this processor

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136260
300 gb 10k rpm 
+
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148288
500gb hard drive

hmmm I havn't decided on much have I


----------



## BeFox (Sep 10, 2008)

IMO the 4870 X2. All the tests I've seen researching it show it playing Crysis at high/max settings ~27-30 fps. Then later on once you get some more money buy another and put them in CrossFire if you feel you need more power.

Also - If you're already getting a 500GB drive why get the 300GB raptor? Save some money and get the 150. That should be plenty for installing the OS and any games.


----------



## rvballar17 (Feb 20, 2008)

tbh the e8500 is not worth it get the e8400 for 2bucks less and its about as fast as a e8500 not much of a real speed differance and you can hit 4ghz on the 8400 on air if you have it set up right.


----------



## DarkOwnagePeace (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay FINE! Project penny pinching engadged this is what I think I will get with my current mind set... still got quite a ways to go to finally figure out everything i'm getting :s after cutting back on everything I feel like my game card is overpriced 

CD Drive - 24$
basic lightscribe dvd/cd...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151155

Processor-$169.99

E8400 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037

Video Card- $549.99

Radeon HD 4870 2gb
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102768

Hard Drive- 255$

raptor 150gb
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136296
+
seagate 500gb
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148288

So the total is 999$ and I still need case OS psu and ram [if theres any other reliable places that have anything I need cheaper please let me know, but I would like to just get this all generally from the same site].
please critisize I want this to be perfect.

Did I mention I want my computer to run cool as I sometimes will have it running ~24 hours... also I'm not very "aware" on the whole overclocking bit so I'm not shure if I should get special cooling systems or something?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The speed difference between the raptor and Seagate perp drive is very small the Raptors are a real waste of money back when IDE was the mainstream drive it made a difference but not any more, for the $20 stay with the E8500 it clocks better, while the HD4850 scales very well in crossfire the HD4870x2 is the better set up it will also beat 2 HD4870 in crossfire, while we are on the subject if you want to crossfire x2's to full potential then you need a motherboard with x16,x16 slots like the x48 chip sets and they are hugh dollar, also you will be looking at about 1000w-1200w PSU so you will be way over budget. Look at it this way you can't run $1100 worth of video cards on a $100 PSU and a $130 motherboard. 
First I think you need to decide what you want for video and go from there I think the 4870x2 is a little over the top I have a client running one hooked to 2 60" plasma tv's
crysis runs at about 30fps so if your going to use a 22" monitor your wasting a lot of cash.
Think about a single HD4870> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131117
With this PSU> http://www.provantage.com/corsair-cmpsu-750tx~7CSMC05E.htm
On this board> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131299
With this CPU> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115036
With this memory> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145194&Tpk=TWIN2X4096-6400C4DHX 
If you want to overclock you will need a different heat sink/fan> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019

And you will need a large case with good air flow like this > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the 4870 X2 while a great card that holds the peformance crown of #1 right now is wayyyyy over priced for anyone that is remotely price conscience 

you can get damn near equal performance out of two 4850's which will cost you about $330.00


or one ATI 4870 is a major bargain too 

its your call ????


I agree with WRENCH ....... the raptor is a major waste of $$$


----------



## DarkOwnagePeace (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm a little confused now? I hould use 7200 rpm for my os and games, from what I hear there is a major significance in seek and loading times...? As for the video cards i'm so confused now...

HD 4870 X2 2GB = ownage = 550$

HD 4870 512MB = ? = 293$

HD 4850 512MB times 2 equal 1024mb = 400$= half of 550$???

I am mainly looking at the card memory but you guys lost me now. I don't want one HD 4870 X2 2GB??? The price does not seem proportionally wrong? It appears cheaper to me? And then a million years later I could just get another one... will I need a better power supply just for that one card? I don't see wattage? Doh dumbness sinking in the hd 4870 x2 is 2 cards??? Because otherwise wouldn't one 4870X2 be better then any 2 combination I could make and I don't see the price disproportion your talking about?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

HD4870x2 is 2 GPU's and 2 sets of memory on one card hence double the power usage
The single card/GPU is a HD4870.
Personally I'm not a fan of Crossfire or SLI Linderman has had success with the 4750's scaling well which was always the problem 2 cards didn't equal double the power when hooked together and a lot of the time games played better on one card then 2 hence the x2 cards from both Nvidia and ATI which seem to have solved that problem.

As for the raptor drives they just don't live up the benchmarks in real usage much like the sli setups. 

The raptor has a avg seek time of 4.6 milliseconds, While the Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250410AS 250GB has 8.5 milliseconds so that's a difference of 3.9ms on seek you won't notice it.


----------



## BeFox (Sep 10, 2008)

Look at the Sapphire 4850 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102770) Two of those in CrossFire is what Linderman was talking about I think.

Also for the hard-drives look at this article for a comparison to 7200 drives (http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/567/1). 

It would be faster but for being so concerned about budget it maybe shouldn't be so high on your list.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

my bad ........ I bought this one for $169.00 without rebate just over a month ago .......

so a pair of them are $400.00 that is not better than $550.00 ????


dont forget ......... two 4850's can be run off one 750 watt Corsair or Toughpower

the 4870 X2 requires a 1000 watt Corsair or Toughpower ........ add another $100.00 or so to the budget


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Befox* got it right !! thanks ray:

the 4870 X2 is a GREAT card ........ I dont dispute

its not a budget minded builders card 

and you better have an AC duct close to your computer so you can get some hyper cooling into that box ! I played with the 4870 X2 last tuesday .......... it makes a great furnace for the cold end of your house during the winter months .......

of all the choices lately ....... i have been most impressed with systems that have a single 4870 in them ........ thats alot of bang for the buck 


I own several raptors ........ they are "barely" noticible in real world apps ........ I know the performance "numbers" are impressive ......... so are the speeds of my SCSI drives ...... but the actual performance boost isnt worth the cost !

now if you were telling me your budget is $2500.00 ......... then you bet....... heap on the fluff


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

WRENCH is correct >>>>>>>> the 4850 scales well when two cards are combined

the 4870 is good as a single but IMHO its sad in tandem

in fact a single 4870 will smash the performance of two 4870's most of the time ..... but that really is a software problem ....... not the cards fault

I too really PREFER one single big card ......... 4850 alone is plenty of card ...... so is the 4870 and if you want to get spunky ..... 4870 X2 

but the budget gets impaled when looking at the X2 .......


----------



## DarkOwnagePeace (Sep 7, 2008)

so wait the 4870 X2 2gb is one giant card right??? But I will needa 1000 watt power supply... My point is won't the x2 do better then 2 times 512mb cards... I mean that's only 1 gig of split video memory while the x2 is just 1 giant 2 gig. I figure performance wise the extra 100 bux would be worth it especially since it's all on one card. This is sooooo confusing can someone just give me a link to all the parts that will make the best deal ultimate high performance computer....


----------



## DarkOwnagePeace (Sep 7, 2008)

so wait the 4870 X2 2gb is one giant card right??? But I will needa 1000 watt power supply... My point is won't the x2 do better then 2 times 512mb cards... I mean that's only 1 gig of split video memory while the x2 is just 1 giant 2 gig. I figure performance wise the extra 100 bux would be worth it especially since it's all on one card. This is sooooo confusing can someone just give me a link to all the parts that will make the best deal ultimate high performance computer....


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes its one big card but it uses twice the juice of one 4870 video card 

if the 4870 X2 fits your budget with the correct power supply ....... then by all means ...... click the buy button


----------



## DarkOwnagePeace (Sep 7, 2008)

Well I'm not buying anything until I know exactly what I am getting. Which motherboard would I need for that? My point was some time in the distant future I could always buy another 4870 x2 and then I will be mega future proof.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

gigabyte = GA-EP45-DS4P or Asus P5Q-Deluxe


----------



## DarkOwnagePeace (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay I will get 1 4870 X2 and which motherboard should I get?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128346&Tpk=GA-EP45-DS4P

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131297R

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131297

which ones better? is there a difference between the retail and non-retail?

also I guess this means i need a better power supply? Oh screw it pump the budget to 2k. My concern is I want my computer to play a game a or 2years from now with all the graphics on ultra high with perfect fps.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

that's a tuff call ....... I have the DS4P its alittle bit quirky at times when adjusting bios settings , but once you are booting into windoz I like the board

that deal on the Open Box Asus is hard to resist ............ i would probably go for that one


check warranty length though ......


----------



## DarkOwnagePeace (Sep 7, 2008)

linderman said:


> that's a tuff call ....... I have the DS4P its alittle bit quirky at times when adjusting bios settings , but once you are booting into windoz I like the board
> 
> that deal on the Open Box Asus is hard to resist ............ i would probably go for that one
> 
> ...


Okay I'm scared to buy the open box now  just to make sure retail means brand new right lol... Okay what is the best motherboard I can get at the most effective price?

How's this motherboard....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131284
this ones more expensive... stupid question how do I know how many X2 2 gig graphics cards I can fit on the board. Like what is it called.
What is it called to see how many gpus I can fit on the motherboard?


----------



## BeFox (Sep 10, 2008)

That's the same board I'm planning on getting, looks pretty solid. Crossfire is the technology which allows multiple cards (2) connected. 

According to a review I read that still leaves you with one PCI-E and PCI slot left.


----------



## DarkOwnagePeace (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131284

this one is crossfire supported??? ^^ how many slots does it have I don't see it there... is that a good mobo I should get? It looks good to me compared to alot of the other ones i've looked at....


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes that is a X48 chip set which gives you 2 full x16 slots when in crossfire it is a step up from the P45, If you see an Intel chip set that starts with an X (as in cross) it's X-fire


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

On NewEgg click the tab that says specifications on the right side of the page it will show you a list of all the specs.


----------



## DarkOwnagePeace (Sep 7, 2008)

motherboard-290$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131284


CASE - 105$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021


Video Card - 550$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102768


Processor - 190$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E1681911503


Hard Drive - 180$

2 of these in raid 0 sounds good? Or is it reallllly not worth it?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148335


RAM/Memory - 180$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144240


Power Supply - 120$
STUPID QUESTION, if I got 2 x2 2 gig cards would this still be enough power? I just wana be future proof 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817159072


Disc Drive - 24$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151155


Total: without tax 1639$

I probably went out of hand somewhere? The ram for example, I have a question... if I get 64 bit vista can I switch 

back and fourth to 32 bit with 8 gigs of ram still in it or will that cause problems etc? Will I need to get 32 bit vista 

aswell? I heard the newer 32 bit vista can support 8 gigs of ram or is that just the server version?

also is there some advanced cooling system I should get I HATE stuff that get hot cus I run my stuff 24 hours a day 

sometimes. Also since I'm only getting 1 card maybye I should get another motherboard cheaper... I just don't want a 

**** motherboard... actually 120$ seems amazing for that power supply am I on crack? 

will my motherboard support this ram? 4gb in 1 slot?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231181

wait a minute i need a sound card don't I!! Gah I think i've gone price unconcious oh well!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That power supply you selected isn't going to be good enough for 1 x2 card let alone 2 you need to be looking at one of these> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...53056,N82E16817139007,N82E16817171022&bop=And

What do you mean switching back and forth from 32 to 64 bit unless you buy 2 os's and dual boot you have to pick one or the other.

I don't see where you need more than 4Gig total for ram and yes that mb is over the top unless your an experienced builder that can understand and tweak voltages, timings, fsb settings I would tone it down to something like a P35 board that will just flat out work out of the box and do everything you need to do without spending all your time tweaking the board.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

And no the board supports 8gig total for ram or 2gig per slot.


----------



## BeFox (Sep 10, 2008)

You don't need a sound card if you purchase that board - one comes included.


----------



## DarkOwnagePeace (Sep 7, 2008)

If I get another motherboard I will need a soundcard right and is there any cooling systems I should get extra?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Quality vs nonquality Why do you think it's so much cheaper Read through this it is a little dated but you will find the rig you want to build in the UBER Ultimate Professional Gaming Class:> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

\



*IMHO* ....... there is no motherboard WORTH almost $300.00 !! not even to the most expereinced overclocker ...........


that board is the definition of "fluff"



thats a great choice for someone with money to burn ......... and currently feeling alittle chilly :laugh:


----------



## DarkOwnagePeace (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for your help sorry for being so ignorant about this all I'm trying 

Okay lets try this again 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131182

I was looking at this board but... someone in he reviews scared me  
"Didn't come with at least 3x right-angled SATA cables. The placement of the SATA ports will be horrifying to someone with a large GFX card."

I want a motherboard that will have an extra slot if I ever wana put 2 x2's in crossfire.

Wait don't I need a special motherboard to fully use that graphics card though?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the beauty of the X2 video card is they only use ONE video card slot


so any crossfire board with teo video card slots can accomodate TWO of the ATI 4870 X2


as for the review about sata cables ......... that really a childish gripe which has nothing to do with board quality or design ......... the owners of big & long video cards will need to buy right angle sata cables ..... big whoopie .......... some of those reviews are just so ignorant......... there is only so much real estate on a 12 inch x 10 inch motherboard ............ the manufacturers dont have as much choice as consumers think they do to when building the board 

I have seen some gripe ..... they have to remove the video card to install of remove memory ........... well to those; gripers ......... DOH....hhhhhhhhh


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

The asus P5K you linked will run two cards ........ the first card in 16X speed mode

the second card will run at 4X speed ...........


The *asus P5Q-Deluxe* will run the first card at 16X mode and the second card at 8X



The X48 board will run both cards at 16X mode .......... you would never be able to take advantage of the full potential such a configuration would allow you ......... gaming software just plain cant make that much hardware ......... break a sweat !

that's like buying a gun to kill mice !


----------



## DarkOwnagePeace (Sep 7, 2008)

Motherboard - ???

I need a mobo that can run my graphics card to full potential, can I just get a cheap motherboard with 1 slot that will run it at 16x??? otherwise I might aswell just go all in and kill that mouse with my boomstick(at least i'll be future proof  )


Sound Card -???


CASE - 105$(this is good enough right?)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021


Video Card - 550$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102768


Processor - 190$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E1681911503


Hard Drive - 180$(this is good right?)

should I do raid 0 just put 2 in or buy 1tb
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148335


RAM/Memory - 85$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231192


Power Supply - 220$(this psu is good right? the reviews were scaring me for a moment)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171022


Disc Drive - 24$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E1682715115

OS -170$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116213

Should I get vista ultimate??? Or should I upgrade to windows 98???


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes you specs look very good


all boards will run one video card at 16X mode .......... that is all you will need for a very long time .................................... by the time you can gripe about the 4870 X2 not being enough card for you ......... that X48 motherboard that you "think" is future proofing you will be obsolete and no longer made !

future proofing is really a term people use to help themselves justify paying for over priced products 

I advise you stay clear of raid ....... thats a whole other pit of mud................


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

most all boards have onboard sound and its darn decent quality sound at that !


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

have you ever built a system from scratch before ...... if you have not ....... then I would definetly suggest you go with the Asus P5K-E ....... with the P35 chipset they are dependable and stable as hell !


----------



## DarkOwnagePeace (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah I'm pretty new to building from scratch, what sound card/mobo do you recomend exactly? Also Should I get vista ultimate??? Or should I upgrade to windows 98???

aww they only have the Asus P5K-E in open box on newegg


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

two solo drives is my reccomendation for 90% of computer users


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

without a doubt my friend ........ asus p5K-E ........ it has onboard sound


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I sell plenty of systems with that motherboard in it ........ any time I "know" stability is a must ......... they get the P5K-E


----------



## DarkOwnagePeace (Sep 7, 2008)

Do I want to use an onboard sound system? I know my one desktop has a soundblaster (probably outdated by now) but it sounds realllly good compared to other computers i've "heard" I mean if I'm going to have a seizure with my graphics card I wana make sure my ears are ringing aswell but if you think it's good then it must be...

Also this is awesome I think I beat my 1500 limit =)

your shure I shouldn't get a raptor for my os and games?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I weould say this ......... try the onboard sound first ....... if you are not "Sas-if-fied" then add a $99.00 exteme gamer sound card ?


the PSU you picked is a very good one


----------



## DarkOwnagePeace (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't find the p5k-e anywhere(except some old rusty used ones) I can't get them new anymore?? What I mean to say is what is a reliable place I can get one new besides newegg because they only have open box ones... I also heard I can cook marsh mellows with my graphics card, I don't need any extra fans or anything right? And my case should be sufficient?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I order from ncix all the time in canada, and they've been good to me. They also have a US web store and it looks like they have the P5K-E WiFi/AP in stock.
http://www.ncixus.com/products/25851/P5K-E/WIFI-AP/ASUS/ 

Haven't had any problems with mine.


----------



## DarkOwnagePeace (Sep 7, 2008)

is this right???


motherboard- 145$
this is what I want right? comes with the sound card and everything?
http://www.ncixus.com/products/25851/P5K-E/WIFI-AP/ASUS/

CASE - 105$(I need a good case this is good I assume?)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021


Video Card - 550$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102768


Processor - 190$(I should get this one right?)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E1681911503


Hard Drive - 180$(this is good right?) 
2 of these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148335


RAM/Memory - 85$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231192


Power Supply - 220$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171022


Disc Drive - 24$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151155

OS - ~100$

vista or xp?

that's about 1600$ without tax, is there anything I can save money on without cutting performance?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes the antec 900 is a good case 


yes you can cook marshmallows with the 4870 X2


you will need plenty of case fans ........ and high rpm case fans at that


I cant stress to you enough that you dont need the 4870 X2 other than bragging rights

I would go with the ati 4870 single card and the corsair 750 watt power supply 

later "IF" you ever find yourself needing more card ........ then sell off your single 4870 and get the "what ever" of that time period

I have one ATI 4850 and it plays any game we throw at it; flawlessly the 4870 has even more horse power !

your buying a dump truck to get groceries with man


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

but....... in the end ...... its your wants and your money

but pay heed ......... there will be a learning curve to cooling that 4870 X2 as well as some driver hurdles ....... its a brand new release of a major change in vid cards ....... there will be bumps


----------



## DarkOwnagePeace (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay, fine! Which 4870 is that again  
this isn't the one your talking about is it?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129113

and this power supply??

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=corsair 750

So I should only get 1 and not 2 in sli? Your call my money your call!  I just want to be able to play any game with every setting on ultra high in 1920*1200 resolution... With always smooth framerates


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes you have picked out the right video card and the right power supply


you will find that video card will deliver all anyone will need ! and you wont be spending all your gaming time trying to fix drivers bugs and heat issues !!

later on if you need more ?????????????? how ???????? add another 4870


----------



## DarkOwnagePeace (Sep 7, 2008)

linderman said:


> yes you have picked out the right video card and the right power supply
> 
> 
> you will find that video card will deliver all anyone will need ! and you wont be spending all your gaming time trying to fix drivers bugs and heat issues !!
> ...


will my motherboard allow me to play a second card 100% thow??? or do i need x48 board? it disturbs me to know that if i get a second card it will only affect 50%...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

The two card set-up is HYPE for the most part ................... it really depends on the gaming software whether or not the game is optimized for two cards ........ most games are very poorly optimized for two cards

I have a friend who recently bought two 4870's against my advice for only ONE >>>> he ran two 4870's for about two weeks ...... the performance did not show up nearly as well as he thought it should ....... I practically had to break his arm to remove one card ........ when he did .... bingo the system gamed like a raped ape ......... now he is happy as hell ......... and he has a "back-up" 4870 sitting on his computer desk .......

maybe in the future when games are ready to make use of the second card ........ but right now, not many can !


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you dont like the set-up ....... send it back !


----------



## DarkOwnagePeace (Sep 7, 2008)

What would I need to make the x2 cool? Would I have compatibility problems with the X2? I want the X2 because I want all my games to run ridiculously perfect. I will need a seperate thing to keep it cooled? Would I need water cooling?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Unless it's changed recently you can't change the cooler on a X2 card,
Compatibility problems with what?


----------



## DarkOwnagePeace (Sep 7, 2008)

If I put all the parts I have listed together, I won't need any extra cooling?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Antec 900 has plenty of fans to keep it cool, If you overclock the CPU then you may want to add a Freezer Pro 7 or a Zalman cpu cooler but other than that no.


----------



## DarkOwnagePeace (Sep 7, 2008)

I should not have problems with the X2 getting too hot? 
so this is it this is the final answer!
is there any last calls? I really want the X2 for overkill. I just really think I should get a sound card but I guess to save money I don't really need it with he mobo one, also what OS should I get. I kind of like vista.


motherboard- 145$
this is what I want right? comes with the sound card and everything?
http://www.ncixus.com/products/25851...FWIFI-AP/ASUS/

CASE - 105$(I need a good case this is good I assume?)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811129021


Video Card - 550$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102768


Processor - 190$(I should get this one right?)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...N82E1681911503


Hard Drive - 180$(this is good right?) 
2 of these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822148335


RAM/Memory - 85$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231192


Power Supply - 220$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817171022


Disc Drive - 24$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827151155

OS - ~100$

vista or xp?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Unfortunately, the links don't work.


----------



## DarkOwnagePeace (Sep 7, 2008)

Sorry here these links work

and what ever I said in my last post.... Will I need exra cooling for my x2 I mean I want to make smores with my card but I don't want to melt a whole in my floor.

motherboard- 145$

http://www.ncixus.com/products/25851/P5K-E/WIFI-AP/ASUS/

CASE - 105$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021


Video Card - 550$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102768


Processor - 190$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E1681911503


Hard Drive - 180$
2 of these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148335


RAM/Memory - 85$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231192


Power Supply - 220$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171022


Disc Drive - 24$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151155

OS - ~100$

vista or xp?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

That's going to run anything for a long time to come, and well. Very, very nice. Was wondering about the burner not being sata, but I guess you don't have to pick up any extra cables that way as the motherboard comes with 2 sata and an ide cable. 

You might want to pick up an extra fan for the side panel to suck air in and blow straight onto your video card. There is a bracket for a 120 x 120 25mm. fan on the window, but it isn't included. Another Antec TriCool works fine in there, only thing is you'd need to open the cover to adjust the speed. They have blue and red led's, not sure if there are other colours, those are the 2 I've purchased. 

OS is a personal preference type thing. Use whatever you like and feel comfortable with and it'll be fine. Only consideration would be if you ever wanted more ram than 4 gigs, then you'd need a 64 bit OS. Don't know how those are, never used them.


----------

